# Becoming part time self employed on JSA?



## almost gone (9 Mar 2011)

I am looking at ways that i can do odd jobs and signing off for those days, maybe a couple of days a month. The catch is you need to be employed or self employed, And i am neither. I cant find employment so that leaves me with starting up as self employed and i am going in circles trying to find out where to start
I am down to e100 a week on JSA (Because i saved during the good times i'm penalised now, I payed the same tax's as eveyone else, But thats for another thread) and i want to get out and do something. I can't predict if i am going to get 2 days or 3 full weeks work a month. I know i can sign off for 2/3 days a week but what happens my JSA if i get a few full weeks work (very very wishful thinking)? What is the waitng time to get JSA if you are lucky and get work and then run out again? How long can i get the dole if im self employed?
Sorry for all the questions but this is not something i'm going into blind. is it worth going self employed for that little bit of work? I have been looking into this but i cant get a satisfactory anwser, I would like an answer one way or the other
So thanks for any and all help you can give me


----------



## cdaly (24 Mar 2011)

Have you considered contacting your local social welfare office and setting up a meeting to discuss this with them?


----------



## theo67 (24 Mar 2011)

You might want to look at Back To Work Enterprise Allowance on welfare.ie. Otherwise speak to an inspector for your area.If you explain the situation,you may be told to try your idea,keep accurate records/receipts and update the inspector after 3 months or so.By then it will be a bit clearer what your income is likely to be.


----------



## JEON50 (24 Mar 2011)

have you considered The *Back To Work Allowance Scheme*, you retain all your benifits for year 1 and 75% for year 2, if it does not work out , you can move back to SW at any stage, even after a few months

I also know that some 1 person, companies get SW for 3 days, and are allowed work 2, problem is that you would need to be guaranteed work for those 2 days, this scheme is aimed at the construction industry, but I know a hairstylist who only works Friday and Saturday, is on this system


----------



## almost gone (24 Mar 2011)

I have been to SW, FÁS and the ctizens advice office. I am also signed up for a fás buisness starting course in the next week or two. the posibility of part time work seems to be a gray area. i have a trade plus all the tools to go with it and 2 ideas to back it up, one is growing veg, the other is more of a summer tourism thing. But they havent made it to the drawing board stage yet 



JEON50 said:


> have you considered The *Back To Work Allowance Scheme*, you retain all your benifits for year 1 and 75% for year 2, if it does not work out , you can move back to SW at any stage, even after a few months


Thanks, i'm ready to try this, i'm just looking for some clearer answer's rather than filling out another means test form


----------

